# Nordend Kräuter+Alchimie



## MarZ1 (26. November 2008)

Jo heyho ich wollt mal für die "noobs" unter uns mal die neuen kräuter auflisten und wo es die zufinden gibt,ich bin für ratschläge und ergänzungen offen=):

Goldklee: Boreanische Tundra,Heulender Fyord, Drachenöde, Grizzlyhügel, Zul Drak
Vorkommen: Auf offenen Flächen

Talandras Rose: s.Goldklee
Vorkommen: Nähe Bäumen

Tigerlilie: s.Goldklee
Vorkommen: An Gewässern,Seen,Flüssen

Brennnessel: Zufälliger Zusatzloot bei Goldklee,Talandras Rose, Tigerlilie

Schlangenzunge: Ausschließlich in Sholazar Becken
Vorkommen: Offene Flächen sowie nahe Bäumen

Eisdorn: Sturmgipfel, Eiskrone, Tausendwintersee
Vorkommen: Nahe Bäumen

Lichblüte: Sturmgipfel, Eiskrone
Vorkommen: Nahe Bäume

Frostlotus: Alle?! Kräuter als Zusatzloot, Dropchance höher als Teufelslotus in BC

Über Kristallsangwald kann ich noch nichts sagen was da vorkommt:/ wie oben gesagt bei manchen sachen bin ich mir nicht sicher aber ihr dürft mich ja beraten =)
Zum Alchi Beruf ist es leicht von 375 auf ca 410 zukommen mit rezepten vom Alchimielehrer in z.B. Dalaran(Handelsdistrikt)
danach sollte man die fähigkeit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?s=60893 nutzen "Alchemistische Forschung Nordends"
beachten sollte man die 7!!Tage cooldown also sich am besten wenn mans noch nicht gemacht hat mats sammeln/kaufen und erstes mal cd ausnutzen ich habe 
"Elixier der Blitzschnelligkeit" so in etwa erhalten (Tempowertung erhöhen für 1h)

hier könnt ihr natürlich auch eure sachen zeugen die ihr dich diesen skill erlernt habt =) kann man zusammentragen wieviele rezepte und welche rezepte es dadurch zu lernen gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so dann haut mal raus=)

Edit: Ansonsten ist mir (noch) kein "farmplateau" wie in bc skettis zu gesicht gekommen...wo man äonenleben und dazu kräuter von z.B. elite bäumen farmen könnte vllt weiss da jmd mehr!


----------



## b1ubb (26. November 2008)

Es gibt ein Berufeforum.

Bitte nutze dieses:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=68


----------



## Dubstep (26. November 2008)

Schlangenzunge hab ich auch schon in der Feste Drak'tharon erhalten, keine Ahnung ob das auch in Zul'Drak einfach so wächst! Aber in dieser Instanz aufjedenfall anzutreffen.

lg Alex


----------



## MarZ1 (26. November 2008)

Dubstep schrieb:


> Schlangenzunge hab ich auch schon in der Feste Drak'tharon erhalten, keine Ahnung ob das auch in Zul'Drak einfach so wächst! Aber in dieser Instanz aufjedenfall anzutreffen.
> 
> lg Alex



jo aber würde ich hier jede instanz notieren würd ich 2 seiten schreiben xD
jo kann sein aber man geht ja auch nicht in eine inni um z.B. kräuter zusammeln=)
aber jo werd ich bald die inni auch mal gehen und paar kräuter ninjan xD


----------



## MarZ1 (26. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Berufeforum.
> 
> Bitte nutze dieses:
> 
> http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=68



blub hat wieder zugeschlagen^^
dann solls halt verschoben werden mimimi...wieso bist überhaupt kein gm auf buffed wenn du den ganzen tag für das rechte sorgst xD

und die anderen threats sind ja net soo dolle sehen nur so aus wie " bin zu faul zum suchen will ne sinnlose frage beantwortet haben" threat:/
"wie krieg ich neue rezepte"


----------



## b1ubb (26. November 2008)

MarZ schrieb:


> blub hat wieder zugeschlagen^^
> dann solls halt verschoben werden mimimi...wieso bist überhaupt kein gm auf buffed wenn du den ganzen tag für das rechte sorgst xD



1. benutz die Editier funktion - Doppelposts sind PÖSE

2. es heißt in einem Forum nicht GM sonder Moderator.

3. warum ich nicht Moderator bin? Ganz einfach, weil ich sonst nicht solche Posts machen dürfte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MarZ1 (26. November 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 1. benutz die Editier funktion - Doppelposts sind PÖSE
> 
> 2. es heißt in einem Forum nicht GM sonder Moderator.
> 
> ...



aber ich hab 2 verschiedene leute kommentiert:/ ja ich hätte nach unten scrollen sollen und dann kopieren sollen aber doppel post sehen so aus :

10:17
"FIRST!!!!!!einsself"
10:18
"FIRST!!!!!!einsself"

ja du weisst aber was ich mit gm meinte xD(klugscheißer xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
dann bist halt inoffiziel nen moderator


----------



## Hirnbrand (14. Dezember 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> Es gibt ein Berufeforum...



1. Ich habe den Beitrag hier gefunden!

2. Ich habe gefunden, was ich gesucht habe!

3. Wie treibe ich meine Postings endlos nach oben?

4. Warum sollte ich andere Foren nutzen, wenn ich fündig geworden bin?

5. Ich kann deinen sinnlosen Kommentar einfach nicht verstehen.

6. GM = GreatModerator

ist zwar schon etwas länger her, jedoch gelten die Pflanzen noch und es gibt auch noch genug User, die solche Pflanzen suchen. Ganz besonders, wenn das Auktionshaus mit Preisen zugewuchert ist^^

alles klar? Ansonsten kann der GM mir auch schreiben... bei "Unklarheiten" oder solche, die es werden sollten^^


----------



## Bigfeet (14. Dezember 2009)

nebenbei erwähnt lässt es sich jetzt umso besser mit transmutieren ein paar punkte machen da der cd von saronit zu titan transen weggefallen ist. wer dabei geschickt einkauft im ah kann damit auch seine geldbörse ein wenig auffrischen.


----------



## ProtKenny (14. Dezember 2009)

Hirnbrand schrieb:


> 1. Ich habe den Beitrag hier gefunden!
> 
> 2. Ich habe gefunden, was ich gesucht habe!
> 
> ...



Gute Idee! Dann lass uns doch auch gleich die Addons, die Technik, die Klassen und was es sonst noch alles gibt hier bei Allgemein mit reinwerfen. Das steigert dann die Übersichtlichkeit ins unermessliche!

@Blubb: Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen, dass du sehr höflich und sogar mit "bitte" geantwortet hast. Gib's zu, du willst Moderator werden!


----------



## Bobbysir (14. Dezember 2009)

ProtKenny schrieb:


> Gute Idee! Dann lass uns doch auch gleich die Addons, die Technik, die Klassen und was es sonst noch alles gibt hier bei Allgemein mit reinwerfen. Das steigert dann die Übersichtlichkeit ins unermessliche!
> 
> @Blubb: Mir ist aber auch aufgefallen, dass du sehr höflich und sogar mit "bitte" geantwortet hast. Gib's zu, du willst Moderator werden!




schaut ihr mal auf das Datum ?????

26.11.2008


----------

